
An Introduction to Startups in Synthetic Biology - probdist
https://synbiofieldreports.plos.org/an-introduction-to-start-ups-in-synthetic-biology-7417888e8c1b
======
gourneau
Hey Y'all if you are looking for a job at a SynthBio startup in the bay area
let's talk. I work for Synthego, we have been around for about 3 years and are
funder by the Founders Fund. Reach me at josh@synthego.com

------
denzil_holles
How do these synthetic biology startup valuations stack up against valuations
in social media or information technology (cf HBO's SILICON VALLEY)? As a
biochemist who performs computational protein design in order to achieve novel
form or function in proteins, I have always been interested in new
developments in the biotech startup land. However, I'm skeptical about the
monetary rewards of synbio -- it appears to me that conventional chemical
engineering is still much cheaper and more effective then new synbio
approaches.

~~~
minthd
I'm not sure. With proterro working on making sugar at 1/3 of the cost(5
cents/pound) using synthetic bio, with solazyme selling specialized food
components to the food industry, and with genomatica's technologies already
running what seems like competitive BDO plants - it seems that SynBio can
compete on cost.

------
corwinbad
Also tools companies: Transcriptic Emerald cloud lab Genome Compiler teselagen
Benchling

